# breast pain



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi.I had some pretty awful pain in my left breast over the weekend.I do my monthly self exam and have not found anything. I called my obgyn and will see him next week. I am really worried about this as my mother had breast cancer about 4 years ago. She is fine today. I really hope this is nothing but a fibro thing. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers as I am pretty upset and very worried. Thanks. JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

JM,Sorry you are in pain. Do pain relievers help at all. Or heat pad or cold compresses?My uneducated guess is that it is a fibro thing. Unfortunately for so many, pain is not an early warning signal of breast cancer.Try to distract your mind with a good book or something so your mind does not dwell on the "what if's". Our second guessing this stuff can really make us miserable.My daughter is having a breast biopsy this afternoon (right about now). They discovered a mass during her last mammogram that was not there six months ago. We are hoping that she just has my genetic makeup and it turns out to be a benign fibroid as mine did a few years ago.I am thinking of you and trust that all will turn out well.calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi JM, I will get some darn good pain in my right breast because of the swollen lymph nodes due to the FM/CFS. I will hope that yours will be the same. Keep us posted. DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

I too get this breast pain on the left side. It sometimes mimics a heart attack in nature. It gets worse with my periods so I know it is also hormone related.This FM thing never seems to leave us alone does it?sea


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks everyone.I sure appreciate your support and thoughts. I did not know fms-cfs could cause lymph nodes to swell. Thanks for the information. Will let you know how things progress. My appointment is next Tuesday afternoon. I surely covet your thoughts and prayers! JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

Calida-the pain in the left breast is so short that it goes away before I can apply heat, ice pack, or take aspirin. Good ideas that I will remember. Sure hope and pray your daughter's biopsy comes back benign. Let us know what the dr. says. Take care. JM


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

I too have breast pain and I can assure you it is a Fibro thing. Try not to worryShrinky


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2000)

My daughter, Debbie, called me this morning. She had the biopsy done yesterday a.m. She had thought he was only going to take a sample but he ended up putting her out and removing the whole "lump". She said he called it a calcification. I'm not sure what that means. Anyway, it may be tomorrow before she learns anything. She always phones me on Fridays anyway as they have their business phone set up to be able to make free calls on Friday and she is out of state.Then, to make matters worse, her Spunky dog is dying. He's been having problems for awhile. She's had him since he was a puppy and he is 14 years old now. He's arthritic, can't hear and now has congestive heart disease. His breathing is very labored. She said the vet came over to the house this morning and gave him a shot. Said it might make him go pee and relieve some of the fluid buildup on his lungs. But she knows it's just a matter of time before he'll have to be put to sleep.I'll keep you posted as I hear any more news.Take care all,calida


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Oh Yes--get that pain alot---the shoulder muscle wraps around to the front--into the breast. I actually ended up in the er thinking i was having a heart attack!Calida---a calcification is not as bad as it sounds--it is just ducks or something with to much calcium that has hardened.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2000)

Hi everyone!Thanks for your posts on breast pain. I finally found out where the pain is coming from. If(and that is a mighty big if) I read my bse book right the pain seems to be in a muscle or lymph node. I found the pain as I was doing the 3rd BSE this morning. I have been checking everyday. I plan to check everyday until my appointment and then I am going to use an ink pen and circle the area. My obgyn is going to think I am crazy. Thanks again one and all. You are great people! Take care. JM


----------

